# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Op tijd slikken

## sleeping_sun

hallo,
ik slik al een maandje de pil en ik vraag me af of ik wel optijd de pil inneem elke dag. Want ik neem hem meestal tussen 18 uur en 19 uur, het hangt er van af om hoe laat we eten, ik slim hem altijd na het eten zodat ik het niet vergeet. Ik heb hem ook een paar keer om 17 uur geslikt omdat we uiteten gingen en laat thuis zouden komen dus dacht ik om hem dan van te voren te slikken. Is dit wel goed?

----------


## Leontien

Die paar uurtjes maken volgens mij niet zoveel uit. Toen ik de pil slikte, slikte ik het na mijn ontbijt. Dat wilde ook wel eens verschillen qua tijd en ik ben in die periode niet zwanger geworden.

----------

